# M2 + 11-22



## josephandrews222 (Jun 10, 2015)

...after residing on my M1 for months, the 11-22 now lives on a new M2.

Fun body and decent lens makes acquiring images a neat experience. Here is one:


----------



## bf (Jun 10, 2015)

josephandrews222 said:


> ...after residing on my M1 for months, the 11-22 now lives on a new M2.
> 
> Fun body and decent lens makes acquiring images a neat experience. Here is one:


Nice! How do you compare the M and M2 ?


----------



## josephandrews222 (Jun 11, 2015)

M1 vs M2?

My favorite usage for the M involves what I refer to as 'family street photography'.

Whether we're walking on the beach, strolling through Disney or Universal, or touristing through museums, cathedrals and the like--what I like to do is snap photos...usually while following my wife and kids.

The M-series and the 22 lens is, for my needs (and my daughters, both of whom own M1s), really good here as it does fit in my pocket (I have removed the OEM strap and replaced it with a wriststrap much like the one supplied with the Nintendo Wii controller...and a lug stripped from the OEM strap...thus enhancing pocketability).

But the 11-22 lens, despite its increased girth, is most often used now while on vacation...in these situations...as the wide-angle ability of this IS lens is indispensable in many situations...and really does enable all of us to 'see what we saw'...better...while we were away from home.

As I've stated before, on this board, the 11-22 M lens is the M platform's killer app.

I still use the wriststrap with the 11-22 on the camera, too...but it does not fit in my pocket.

Many of the shots I take, in what is being described here...are of my family...while they are walking...and while I am walking. Not a fast walk...but moving nonetheless.

Under these circumstances, the M1 often fails to lock on focus...and I am required to stop while shooting.

I purchased an M2 with low expectations...I really just wanted a backup M-mount camera.

I had read that the M2 was a quicker camera, in most regards, than the M1...but I was pleasantly surprised to find that, for my use, the keeper rate (shooting while moving slowly...while the subjects are also moving slowly)--with the M2 set for One Shot--is much higher than the M1...and that focus locks while I'm walking!

In other words, the M2 is a more responsive camera, in my hands, for my needs...when I use it...the way I use it. I am delighted with it.

When I have other needs, I use different tools--a mirror DSLR has advantages, too...as there are situations where the M fails.

But it is a fun platform...and the M2 is quicker than the M1...and I'll have additional real-world usage to report on in a couple of months.

I can attest that the wifi capabilities of the M2 work perfectly--and offers remote control possibilities with, in my hands, iOS 8 and an iPhone 5c. Most readers of canonrumors will have no problems setting it up and understanding what it can and cannot do.

Thanks for reading and thanks for this forum.


----------



## bf (Jun 12, 2015)

Thanks for sharing your impressions. You approved the auto focus performance and the WiFi capabilities as benefits of M2 over M. Both are considering features. I'm personally debating whether I add an M2 or M3 to my M kit. I'm more toward M2 at this point.


----------



## ninjapeps (Jun 12, 2015)

Unless there's a huge price difference or availability issues, it might be better to go for the M3. I have no experience with the M2 so I can't give any insight about how it compares, though.


----------



## HaroldC3 (Jun 13, 2015)

ninjapeps said:


> Unless there's a huge price difference or availability issues, it might be better to go for the M3. I have no experience with the M2 so I can't give any insight about how it compares, though.



There is a huge price difference. If there wasn't the decision wouldn't be as difficult.


----------



## Eagle Eye (Jun 13, 2015)

I just upgraded to an M2 from an M. M2 is smaller and the autofocus is significantly improved. Not usable for sports, but it's good enough to capture photos of my moving baby; no small feat. I enjoy the wifi capability, too. It lets me get photos onto my phone fast and is extremely easy to operate. I picked up the blue M2 with a 90EX flash and an 18-55mm for $300 on eBay, new.


----------



## andrewflo (Jun 14, 2015)

I keep hearing nothing but amazing things about the 11-22mm and how it "makes" the M system respectable. I need to give it a try! I do love the 22mm, it's great and very portable.

I've been using the M1 (with 2.0.2 firmware) for over a year and just upgraded to the M3 while traveling in Japan. Tbh, I had a much higher expectation for the claimed "6.1x" faster AF. They must be referring to the M1 with v1.0 firmware because I'd have to guess it's closer to 1.5x faster in many situations.

The pop up flash really is a treat for these family/friend type of snapshots where you're taking a photo of a group and can get a quick bounce flash off a ceiling, and the dedicated main dial around the shutter button makes handling much quicker. But the M3 loses the near-pocketability of the M1 (with 22mm).

I've never had the M2 but it's supposed to be slightly smaller and I'd expect it to be more comfortably pocketable. Also, the M3 feels way more fragile. It no longer has that awesome metal brick feeling of the M1/M2. I love an articulating screen, but I would've preferred the G7x one that looks sturdier.

I'd never trade my M3 for an M2, but if it was a $150-$200 price difference (which ordering in the US it is) I might consider the M2.


----------



## bf (Jun 16, 2015)

The price difference is closer to $250 to $350 range for comparable M2 and M2 kits.


----------

